# Blu Ray wird nicht abgespielt



## AlexP21 (24. September 2009)

Hallo

mein Bekannt hat sich vor kurzem ein Komplettrechner gekauft 

Daten .- Windows Vista
            GTX 260
            4 GB Ram
            Blu Ray Laufwerk
            I7 920
            BenQ FP 937s Treiber Digital

er hat sich jetzt noch Power DVD 9 zugelegt und wollte sich eine Blu Ray anschauen in dem Fall Simpsons der Film

nach dem ersten Bild kam eine Fehlermeldung:- Kopiergeschützter Inhalt kann nicht wiedergegeben werden - er soll auf Analog umschalten

der Monitor ist mit der GraKa via DVI verbunden

ein Blu Ray Testprogramm zeigt einen Fehler beim Ausgabemedium an das dieses nicht Conform ist oder so ähnlich

wo liegt nun sein Problem?????

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

der Monitor kann mit ziemlicher sicherheit kein hdcp weil er zu alt ist, damit greift der kopierschutz.....


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2009)

Yo, das seh ich genauso. Mit einem 17-Zöller oder was das sein soll, kann man HD-Filme aber eh nicht wirklich genießen.


----------



## AlexP21 (24. September 2009)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.
wie kann ich denn das genau herausfinden.
Ich könnte ihm ja Testweise mein Monitor geben.
Der ist nicht ganz so alt.
BenQ FP93GX


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

das wird nichts bringen...abgesehen 19" für blu-ray? pfui

Benq FP93GX+Monitore | TFT | 19-Zoll-DisplaysWie viele andere Hersteller stellt auch Benq seinen 19-Zoll-Flachbildschirm FP93GX+ ab Werk miserabel ein: Kontrast und Helligkeit sind derart überzeichnet, dass Details und Schriften nur sehr schwer zu erkennen sind. Konservativere Einstellungen bringen zwar Besserung, unterm Strich ist die Bildqualität im 2D-Betrieb unter Windows aber nicht gerade die Stärke des FP93GX+. Inhaltsverzeichnis
»  Einleitung
 Serviceangebot
»  Preisvergleich  In Spielen fühlt sich das Display hingegen pudelwohl. Die vom Hersteller angegebene theoretische Reaktionszeit von 2 ms bringt in der Praxis eine absolut schlierenfreie Darstellung. Selbst in schnellsten Ego-Shootern wie UT 2004 bleiben die Kanten optisch stabil. Da die Mängel bei der 2D-Bildqualität im 3D-Betrieb kaum auffallen, können wir den FP93GX+ als reinen Spielemonitor empfehlen. Wer allerdings viel schreibt oder gar mit Grafikanwendungen arbeitet, sollte ein anderes Gerät wie etwa den 90GX2 von NEC ins Auge fassen. Beiden Displays fehlt allerdings der HDCP-Kopierschutz für die Wiedergabe von HD-DVD- oder Blu-ray-Filmen.Keywords: Benq, FP93GX+, TFT, Test  
  » Erweiterte Suche » Top 100-Suchbegriffe Drucken E-Mail PDF Newsletter RSS  
Allgemeine Informationen Produkt:Benq FP93GX+Preis:250 EuroHersteller:BenqTechnische Angaben Diagonale:19 ZollAngeg. Reaktionszeit:2 msNative Auflösung:1280x1024Helligkeit:300 cd/m2Kontrast:800:1Max. Blickwinkel:170/170° Angaben vergleichen » Produktvergleich starten Bewertung Spieleleistung:voll spieletauglich
auch in schnellsten Titeln keine Schlieren
gute Interpolation bis zu 1024x76838/40
Bildqualität:insgesamt befriedigend, Helligkeitsverteilung
kleine Schriften schlecht lesbar
Blickwinkel14/20
Technik:schmaler Rahmen
schnelles Panel
gut verarbeitet18/20
Ausstattung:Kippbar, DVI und VGA sowie passende Kabel
nicht höhenverstellbar
kein HDCP-Kopierschutz6/10
Ergonomie:gut strukturiertes und flinkes Menü
Menü unter anderem in deutscher Sprache8/10
Preis/Leistung:Befriedigend
84 Fazit
Voll spieletauglicher und gut verarbeiteter 19-Zoll-Monitor. Die 2D-Bildqualität ist trotz guter Helligkeitsverteilung insgesamt aber nur zufriedenstellend.  Angaben vergleichen » Produktvergleich starten Produktvergleich:
Vergleichen Sie einzelne Kriterien des Wertungskastens mit anderen dieser Kategorie. Aktivieren Sie dazu die Checkbox und starten Sie den Vergleich. 

ich zitiere mal die konkurrenz


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2009)

Probier mal den Cyberlink Blu-Ray-Disk Advisor.
Schau dich einfach mal in Shops um, und achte bei den Bildschirmeigenschaften auf HDCP und am besten noch HDMI-Support.


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

und am besten etwas größer..sonst sind die unterschiede zu dvd einfach nich wirklich sichtbar


----------



## AlexP21 (24. September 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2009)

Kein Problem.


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Probier mal den Cyberlink Blu-Ray-Disk Advisor.
> Schau dich einfach mal in Shops um, und achte bei den Bildschirmeigenschaften auf HDCP und am besten noch HDMI-Support.


 

braucht er nichtmal...er hat eine nvidia..da ist eine funktion in den aktuellen treibern drin, die das überprüft...


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2009)

Wirklich? Wusst ich gar nicht...


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

nehm mir mal die freiheit den screenshot aus dem treiber hochzuladen


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2009)

Hmmm...Schade, dass ATI sowas nicht in ihrem Treiber eingebaut hat. Aber bei mir funktioniert ja alles so, wie es sein soll und ich wusste ja schon im Vorfeld, was ich für HD-Filmwiedergabe brauche. Und falls nicht, hab ich ja immernoch den BD-Advisor, um rauszufinden was fehlt, aber trotzdem ein tolles Feature.


----------

